# code p1800, can anyone help to determine what this is?



## 02nissmax (Nov 16, 2008)

Getting p1800 on 02 maxima.
Any help on this code is appreciated
and is this code of major concern?

thanks


----------



## 02nissmax (Nov 16, 2008)

some quick responses in this forum


----------

